# 3133-condensation-help



## twnewcastle (Oct 6, 2006)

i have had a pi 3133 chrono for over a year,no problems.put the watch on this morning only to find a fine coat of what looks like condensation on the inside glass.does this mean moisture has got into the watch,and how do i get rid of it....the watch has not been near water,other than washing dishes


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If the watch is meant to be water-resistant then it may need re-proofing. Otherwise I wouldn't necessarily worry about it too much. Condensation can form under the crystal (the glass) when the watch is subjected to a rapid temperature change. If you leave the watch somewhere at room temperature for a couple of hours or so the moisture should evaporate.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> If the watch is meant to be water-resistant then it may need re-proofing. Otherwise I wouldn't necessarily worry about it too much. Condensation can form under the crystal (the glass) when the watch is subjected to a rapid temperature change. If you leave the watch somewhere at room temperature for a couple of hours or so the moisture should evaporate.


Yeah I'd agree if it was there like it was here yesterday 80 in the day and 40's in the night and you left it

in a unheated room or something I could see that happening...I think.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Fold a towel until it's about 3 or 4 inches thick; lay it on a (warm) radiator and lay the watch (upside down) on top. Give it a couple of hours or more. If you can take the back off first it'll be quicker. The watch should not get hot at all!

It's worked for me many times, but no comebacks if it melts...don't know how good your heating is!


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

chris l said:


> Fold a towel until it's about 3 or 4 inches thick; lay it on a (warm) radiator and lay the watch (upside down) on top. Give it a couple of hours or more. If you can take the back off first it'll be quicker. The watch should not get hot at all!
> 
> It's worked for me many times, but no comebacks if it melts...don't know how good your heating is!


What's a radiator? LOL

Where do you live?









DJ


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

But seriously... if you're lucky enough to be somewhere warm....

Lay the watch out (with the back off if possible) in the sun for a few hours.

You lucky man.


----------

